# Lifts onto tile



## Karalee (Mar 7, 2005)

Ok, the emulsion has sucked itself to the tile, so it seems to work really well. I just threw one on the scanner:









Must. Get. More. Film.


----------



## terri (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey!   I think it looks great!    :thumbup:   

I was hoping you'd be able to scan it so we could see.      You have success!

Interesting image, too.   I like it.   Where was this taken?


----------



## Karalee (Mar 7, 2005)

I took it yesterday on my way into town, theres this weird garage behind the fire station in Polson, MT that I saw and totally cracked up laughing when I saw this. I couldnt get my old a$$ polaroid to do what I wanted it to do though, so I think Im gonna head back up there with some slide film 

Once I get a few done Ill take some photos of the tile, I couldnt get it to scan that well.


----------



## terri (Mar 7, 2005)

I love the red door on this image, though.   Glad it was so easy!!   

I have a weird curved piece of glazed pottery that seems to be crying for me to try something like this.   I've just been chicken, since it's curved.   This gives me some hope that the emulsion will *bite* without me having to worry too much about the medium or not being able to roll it with the brayer.   

[sigh] so many projects, so little time.   And, at the moment, I'm like you.....so little film.


----------



## oriecat (Mar 7, 2005)

Kara, that's really cool!  Love the poster of James.


----------



## Heather (Mar 9, 2005)

Yaaayy!  That's awesome!  Très bien!!!


----------

